# Batman II - Heath Ledger as the Joker



## Chris

This should kick ass, he's a pretty good actor.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

As long as it's in the same style as batman begins i'll like it. If they make it into jokey cartoon kiddie crap then they'll have ruined it.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Should be interesting, especially if they do what they claim and make the Joker more in line with his depiction in things like 'The Killing Joke'. I've got seriously high hopes for this one, as Batman Begins was the best Batman film in years.

He definitely looks the part...

Wonder if they're going to introduce Talia as well, given that they had Ra's Al Ghul in the last film...


----------



## Chris

The Christian Bale batmans totally fucking destroy the old ones. I liked the first one with Michael Keaton, but the rest were just terrible. 

Arnold: "Cheeill Ahout".


----------



## distressed_romeo

The first Tim Burton film is an indiputable classic. Batman Returns wasn't bad, but the following two were god-awful, especially Batman and Robin, which sucked in every possible way.


----------



## Mr. S

summer 2008? aww piss thats ages, i hope its as spectacularly good as batman begins, i had my resivations before going to see it because of the track record of previous batman films, but man, that film owned


----------



## Rick

Chris said:


> The Christian Bale batmans totally fucking destroy the old ones. I liked the first one with Michael Keaton, but the rest were just terrible.
> 
> Arnold: "Cheeill Ahout".



Couldn't agree more, Chris.  

Ahnold as Mr. Freeze?


----------



## D-EJ915

good lord he looks creepy in that pic, this might be interesting.


----------



## Dive-Baum

distressed_romeo said:


> The first Tim Burton film is an indiputable classic. Batman Returns wasn't bad, but the following two were god-awful, especially Batman and Robin, which sucked in every possible way.



ANYTHING Tim Burton does just RULES!!!!

Of course, looking back...I'm surprised that Johnny Depp wasn't Batman!!


----------



## Dive-Baum

distressed_romeo said:


> The first Tim Burton film is an indiputable classic. Batman Returns wasn't bad, but the following two were god-awful, especially Batman and Robin, which sucked in every possible way.



ANYTHING Tim Burton does just RULES!!!!

Of course, looking back...I'm surprised that Johnny Depp wasn't Batman!!


----------



## Vegetta

7 Dying Trees said:


> As long as it's in the same style as batman begins i'll like it. If they make it into jokey cartoon kiddie crap then they'll have ruined it.



+1


they can 86 the katie holmes character - she passed on the part so hopefully they will wrtie he r out (i found her charcter very annoying batman begins)


----------



## Chris

D-EJ915 said:


> good lord he looks creepy in that pic, this might be interesting.
> 
> It looks like they did to him in that pic what I did to some of my old pics, dunno if I still have any, but you look like a freakin ghoul with it, or you can make it red and you're satan embodied. kinda like this but different http://www.angelfire.com/gundam/dej915/THE_DEVIL__.jpg



Host your shit somewhere other than Angelfire, nub.


----------



## D-EJ915

Chris said:


> Host your shit somewhere other than Angelfire, nub.


if it isn't working, it's not really worth looking at, lol.


----------



## Chris

You can't direct click Angelshit links, you get their hotlink message.

Donate to my forum and use the hosting here instead.


----------



## noodles

While I liked Batman Begins, they should have just skipped the Joker and moved onto a different villain. How can anyone possibly hope to top Jack Nicholson's Joker?

Come to think of it, the Batman movies had several really good villains, but horrible story lines. Tommy Lee Jones played such an absolutely demented Two Face. Jim Carry was such and obvious choice for The Riddler. Michelle Pfieffer in that cat suit, coyly saying, "meow" before th building blew up behind her was pure brilliance.

So far, I've hated pretty much every single actor they've gotten to play Bruce Wayne. They all were lacking.


----------



## distressed_romeo

noodles said:


> While I liked Batman Begins, they should have just skipped the Joker and moved onto a different villain. How can anyone possibly hope to top Jack Nicholson's Joker?
> 
> Come to think of it, the Batman movies had several really good villains, but horrible story lines. Tommy Lee Jones played such an absolutely demented Two Face. Jim Carry was such and obvious choice for The Riddler. Michelle Pfieffer in that cat suit, coyly saying, "meow" before th building blew up behind her was pure brilliance.
> 
> So far, I've hated pretty much every single actor they've gotten to play Bruce Wayne. They all were lacking.



Actually, I thought Two-Face and Riddler were two of the major problems in Batman Forever, as they reduced them both to a bunch of cheesy gimmicks and catchphrases rather than making them genuinely demented and threatening as all the better interpretations have.
Michelle Pfeifer was a great Catwomen though.


----------



## noodles

distressed_romeo said:


> Actually, I thought Two-Face and Riddler were two of the major problems in Batman Forever, as they reduced them both to a bunch of cheesy gimmicks and catchphrases rather than making them genuinely demented and threatening as all the better interpretations have.



That is the fault of the script, which I thought was sorely lacking. If you can set the script aside and focus on the characters they were playing, they nailed them perfectly.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

noodles said:


> So far, I've hated pretty much every single actor they've gotten to play Bruce Wayne. They all were lacking.


Yep. Christian Bale was the best.

Heath doesn't even look like Heath there. Interesting. If they go more the Dark Knight, Frank Miller type Batman, I'm in. Batman Begins was pretty damn good.

I also agree with everyone else pretty much. The first Batman, aside from the HORRID casting of Michael Keaton as Batman although, acting-wise, he was acceptable. Just not Bruce Wayne material, IMO, as a long-time Batman comic reader) was pretty darn good. Tim Burton = the man. The rest? Ugh. Aside from excellent villains generally, were rubbish.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Chris said:


> This should kick ass, he's a pretty good actor.



That isn't Heath Ledger though.

It's Conrad Veidt, and old silent movie star, most known for The Cabinet Of Dr. Caligari:






See?

The picture you posted there Chris is a photoshop someone on imdb.com did to show what they thought the Joker should look like. Seems like the picture has been distrobuted as something official from the production. It isn't.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Karl Hungus said:


> That isn't Heath Ledger though.
> 
> It's Conrad Veidt, and old silent movie star, most known for The Cabinet Of Dr. Caligari:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See?
> 
> The picture you posted there Chris is a photoshop someone on imdb.com did to show what they thought the Joker should look like. Seems like the picture has been distrobuted as something official from the production. It isn't.



Goddamit!!! I've already made it my new avatar on MSN (anyone remember my old Conrad Veidt avatar from ages ago?)!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus

distressed_romeo said:


> Goddamit!!! I've already made it my new avatar on MSN (anyone remember my old Conrad Veidt avatar from ages ago?)!!!



Nope. What was this avatar like, you must show us!


----------



## distressed_romeo

This thing!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Ah yes, I remember that now.


----------



## Aaron

Chris said:


> This should kick ass, he's a pretty good actor.




Brokebat Mountain


----------



## ohio_eric

If this movie uses the Joker from "The Killing Joke" I'm going to have to take a spare pair of pants with me to the theater. God damn that will rock. I loved _Batman Begins_. If this movie is close to that good I will be one happy nerd.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Apparently Harvey Dent/Two-face is going to be in it as well, played by Gary Oldman, which should be interesting...


----------



## D-EJ915

I was wondering why that looked nothing like Heath Ledger and just some guy with a cheap filter


----------



## Karl Hungus

distressed_romeo said:


> Apparently Harvey Dent/Two-face is going to be in it as well, played by Gary Oldman, which should be interesting...



He's going to play Jim Gordon _and_ Harvey Dent/Two-Face?


----------



## the xkill X

Chris said:


> This should kick ass, he's a pretty good actor.





hell yes!! dude idk about all of you but first time i saw this pic on this post.I was scared out of my mind lol. but im so happy there bringing back the quality of the batman films how there suppost to be. Before tim burton sold the rights of batman over.after he sold it... the movies went to shit...I mean common since when does mr freeze have an austrian acent.Not to be predujice or anything.


----------



## ohio_eric

distressed_romeo said:


> Apparently Harvey Dent/Two-face is going to be in it as well, played by Gary Oldman, which should be interesting...



Gary Oldman plays Commisioner Gordon.


----------



## distressed_romeo

ohio_eric said:


> Gary Oldman plays Commisioner Gordon.



Ah, my bad, sorry!


----------



## Pauly

Lol spend some time on Superherohype.com kthxbi!


----------



## Nick1

damn. Could the wait be any fuckin longer?!?!


----------

